

 NSA Can Crack Much Internet Encryption - chetanahuja
http://on.wsj.com/17B1bG6

======
chetanahuja
My mistake in submitting that secondary link. This seems to be the source
article:

[http://www.propublica.org/article/the-nsas-secret-
campaign-t...](http://www.propublica.org/article/the-nsas-secret-campaign-to-
crack-undermine-internet-encryption)

------
josemwarrior
serious matter, we can't be calm sending information through internet

